# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Món ngon Phan Thiết - Mũi Né

## yeuhanoi

*Sau những giây phút đắm mình trong làn nước biển Mũi Né mát lạnh hay lang thang trên triền cát đầy gió và nắng, hãy dừng chân ở những địa chỉ ẩm thực sau để thưởng thức những món đặc sản của vùng đất Phan Thiết. 

**1. Bánh hỏi lòng heo Phú Long: 
*Phú  Long, cách Phan Thiết chừng 7 cây số. Nơi đây san sát gần 10 tiệm ăn  nằm dọc hai bên đường quốc lộ 1A. Xe xuôi ngược Bắc Nam khi ngang qua  vào mỗi sáng thường ít khi bỏ lỡ dịp thưởng thức. Còn vào ngày thứ bảy,  chủ nhật, và các dịp lễ lớn, thực khách đến đây rất đông có khi hết chỗ  ngồi.


 2*. Bánh Canh*:
 là món ăn đơn giản , bổ dưỡng . Bạn có  thể dùng bánh mỳ để chấm với nước bánh canh, có nhiều kiểu như bánh canh  chả cá, bánh canh chả hấp . Đặc biệt món này tại Phan Thiết hơi ngọt,  có thể bạn sẽ không quen, nhưng hãy thưởng thức một lần xem sao !


_Địa chỉ :_
Quán bánh canh Xíu
- Địa điểm: Đường Kim Đồng - Hẻm giữa Nhà sách Trần Quốc Toản và Cửa Hàng BiTi vào sâu 30 mét
- Món ăn: Bánh canh cá, chả chiên, chả hấp..,bánh bao dạt (rất ngon), bánh mì xí mại...nước mía..
- Thời gian phục vụ: 14h00 -> 22h00

Quán Bánh canh trên đường Hải Thượng Lãn Ông (gần Trung tâm SKCB)
- Địa điểm: Đường Hải Thượng Lãn Ông (gần Trung tâm SKCB)
- Món ăn: Bánh canh cá, chả chiên, chả hấp..,bánh bao dạt (rất ngon), bánh mì xí mại...
- Thời gian phục vụ: 16h00 -> 19h00
  Your Ad Here

3. *Gỏi Cá* :
 Một món gỏi không thể không thưởng thức khi bạn đã đến với Phan Thiết - Mũi Né



_Địa chỉ :_
-Quán Ăn Việt Hải - Bùng Bin 19/4 Quẹo phải sẽ gặp , món gỏi cá ở đây  khác với món gói cá ở khu vực Bờ Kè , miếng cá không đỏ như ngoài bờ kè  & đặc biệt là món nước mắm rất thích hợp cho những người có khẩu vị  ăn trong SG
- Các quán nhậu ở khu vực bờ kè ven sông Cà Ty.
- Quán Cây Bàng ở Mũi Né (giá hơi mắc 1 tý )
*
4. Mỳ Quảng Phan Thiết* :
 Một món ăn rất ... là đặc trưng của  Phan Thiết, bạn hãy ăn thử 1 lần để thấy được sự khác biệt của mỳ xứ  Quảng và Phan Thiết !



Địa chỉ 1: bạn đi đến đường Trần Phú , đối diện Chùa Phật Học , tên chủ :  Mỳ Quảng bà Mãng <- quán này rất ngon họp với khẩu vị cho những  người thích ăn lạt & có hương vị đặt trưng rất lạ .
Địa chỉ 2: đối diện tay phải trường Tuyên Quang - mỳ quảng bà Phượng giá  hơi cao bên kia xíu , nhưng ăn rất là ok , giành cho bạn nào có khẩu vị  mặn mà của dân PT .
Địa chỉ 3: Quán Mỳ quảng gần trường Phan Bội Châu. Bạn đi từ đường Lê  Hồng Phong, đi qua cổng trường Phan Bội Châu khoảng 200 mét, bạn nhìn về  phía tay trái sẽ thấy một quán bán cơm gà và mỳ quảng ! Quán chỉ bán  vào buổi sáng .

*5. Bánh Xèo:* 
Cái này thì dễ rồi, vì nổi tiếng cả một  con đường mà. Địa chỉ 49 Tuyên Quang, Phan Thiết, hay bạn có thể ăn bất  kỳ tiệm nào trên con đường này.


6. *Bánh căn Phan thiết:
* Món này ở Phan Thiết bán nhiều  nơi lắm, thường họ bán vào chiều tối , địa chỉ bạn cứ hỏi mấy anh taxi  và xem ôm họ chỉ liền. Trên đường Thủ Khoa Huân(đường ra Mũi Né đó các  bạn) có nhiều lắm.


_Địa chỉ :_
-Bạn đi từ Nguyến Tất Thành tới Tuyên Quang rẽ trái, đi khoản 100 m có  quán bánh căn bên tay trái, cực ngon luôn, một chỗ nữa là bạn đi từ cầu  Lê Hồng Phong (hướng chợ Phan Thiết) vừa đi xuống bên tay trái bạn thấy  một con đường cạnh Ngân Hàng Phát Triển Nông Thôn, cứ đi vào đó bạn thấy  ngay một hàng bán bánh căn bên tay trái liền.
- Quán bà Xù ở đường Ngư Ông,gần cảng cá Phan Thiết.
- Quán bánh căn số 8 đường Hải Thượng .

*7. Bánh rế Phan Thiết:
*một món bánh đặc sản của Phan  Thiết , mùi vị và màu sắt rất hấp dẩn , đây là món bánh ngọt ,bảo quản  lâu.Bạn có thể mua món này ở Chợ Phan Thiết.



*8. Cá Lồi Xối Mỡ*:
 Món này cuốn bánh tráng ăn ngon không  kém gì gỏi cá mai, nếu ra Phan Thiết mà không thưởng thức món này thì  rất là tiếc đó nha .Địa chỉ :Quán Xuân Vàng: Đường Võ Thị Sáu - Phan  Thiết và các quán năm trên khu vực Mũi Tàu (Bờ Kè) sát cầu Trần Hưng Đạo  - Phan thiết.


 *
9. Bánh quai vạc: 

*Đây là món ăn rất bình dân , nhưng hương vị  thì rất đậm đà. Món này được nhiều người gánh hàng rong bán ở biển Đồi  Dương, hoặc các bạn có thể thưởng thức tại chợ Phan Thiết.



_Địa chỉ :_
-Quán bánh canh Xíu (vừa bán bánh canh vừa bán bánh quai vạc)Địa điểm:  Đường Kim Đồng - Hẻm giữa Nhà sách Trần Quốc Toản và Cửa Hàng BiTi vào  sâu 30 mét.
-Kios bán bánh quai vạc Ánh Minh tại chợ Phan Thiết , nơi đây họ đóng gói trong hộp để bạn mang đi xa , rất vệ sinh và sạch sẽ.

*10. Gỏi ốc giác:
* Món này vừa là món nhậu vừa là món ăn  chơi rất được ưa thích của các bạn học sinh.Địa chỉ: Món này được bán  tại khu Sở Y Tế ngay gần Ga Phan thiết vào buổi chiều tầm 3 giờ chiều  đến 7 giờ tối.Tại đây còn bán nhiều món ốc khác nữa.....



*11. Bún bò Phan Thiết:* 
Nếu nói đến món bún bò thì các  bạn nghĩ ngay đến món bún bò Huế, nhưng liệu bạn có biết Phan Thiết cũng  có món bún bò rất riêng của mình. Với mùi vị hoàn toàn khác lạ,đặc biệt  là sợi bún nhỏ chứ không lớn như bún bò Huế trong Sài Gòn.



_Địa chỉ :_
Quán Bún bò sát bên Thành đội Phan Thiết
- Địa điểm: Trần Phú - Từ ngã tư Trần Hưng Đạo (nhà thờ Lạc Đạo) quẹo vào khoảng 30 mét
- Thời gian phục vụ:  15h00 -> 19h00
-Quán bún bò chỗ ga Phan Thiết (Gần gỏi ốc )

*12. Các món hải sản khác:* 
Ngoài những món đặc sản trên,  nếu các bạn muốn thưởng thức những món hải sản , ngon rẻ, thì các bạn  đến khu vực bờ kè gần sông Cà Ty (Cái này taxi ai cũng biết) Đừng vào  những nhà hàng nhé , sẽ mắc lắm đó. Ở đó quán mình thấy ok nhất là Quán ,  Tư Minh, Mũi Tàu hay quán Xuân Vàng bên cạnh.



*13. Phở khuya Lạc Hà:* 
Đến Phan Thiết , đôi khi bạn đi  chơi khuya về cùng với bè bạn, bụng đói .... Lúc đó nếu bạn thưởng thức 1  tô phở nóng hổi hấp dẫn thì không còn gì bằng. Phở Lạc Hà là tiệm phở  khuya rất lâu năm ở Phan Thiết, nằm trên mặt tiền trục đường chính Trần  Hưng Đạo . Rất nhiều du khách gần xa biết đến tiệm phở khuya này.

Thời gian mở cửa : 16 giờ chiều - 3 giờ sáng hôm sau.
Địa chỉ  :  365 Đường Trần Hưng Đạo - TP Phan Thiết.

*14. Răng mực nướng* 
: Một món ăn rất được các bạn học sinh Phan Thiết yêu thích !


 _Địa chỉ :_
-Quán răng mực nướng gần Ga Phan Thiết (Bán vào khoản 3 giờ chiều đến gần tối)
-Các quán răng mực nướng trên đường Nguyễn Tất Thành .

*15. Bánh tráng mắm ruốc nướng:
*Một món đặc sản  được biến tấu từ món bánh trắng chấm mắm ruốc truyền thống, món ăn này được rất nhiều bạn học sinh yêu thích.


_Địa chỉ :_
- Ngã tư Thủ Khoa Huân và Trần Hưng Đạo, nằm phía dưới quán cafe Mận Gai một tý.
- Gốc Trần Hưng Đạo và ngã 3 Tam biên.


Để thưởng thức món ăn tại địa điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------


## yeuhanoi

*16. Bánh tráng chấm mắm ruốc:* 
Món ăn đặc sản và truyền thống của Phan Thiết, nó gắn liền với tuổi thơ của hầu hết người dân Phan Thiết. 


 _Địa chỉ :_
-Các gánh hàng rong ở biển Đồi Dương, và rất nhiều chổ bán ở khắp Phan Thiết.
-Có một quán nữa nằm ở biển Đồi Dương luôn, đó là bạn đi theo lối đường  bê tông từ chổ gửi xe ra biển , hướng về khách sạn Novotel , đến hết  đường bạn sẻ thấy có 1 quán cốc nhỏ bán trái cây,ổi xoài..... Tại đó bạn  có thể mua mắm ruốc mang về luôn.

*17. Lẩu cá:
* Ra Phan Thiết mà không thưởng thức món lẩu cá cùng gia đình và bè bạn thì thật là thiếu sót!


 _Địa chỉ :_
- Lẩu cá Tỷ bên hông tòa án TP Phan Thiết, trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo.
- Các quán lẩu cá trên đường Phan Đình Phùng  và dọc theo khu bờ kè sông Cà Ty.

*18. Bánh mỳ xíu mại*:
 Rất nhiều người thực khách đến với Phan Thiết rất thích món bánh mỳ nhân xíu mại và trứng vịt luộc .


 _
Địa chỉ_ : Quán bánh mỳ hai chị em nằm ở đầu đường Nguyễn Huệ, một  địa điểm bán bánh mỳ rất nổi tiếng ở Phan Thiết , nơi rất nhiều người  mua , chờ đợi 15 phút để có được 1 ổ bánh mỳ là chuyện thường. Nơi này  bắt đầu bán vào tầm chiều tối cho đến khuya.

*19. Bánh bèo Phan Thiết:* 
Nhắc đến bánh bèo ,người ta  nghĩ ngay đến bánh bèo Huế nổi tiếng khắp nơi . Riêng ở Phan Thiết cũng  có món bánh bèo , bánh bèo ở đây rất khác biệt so với bánh bèo Huế. Địa  chỉ : Bạn có thể đến thưởng thức món ăn này ở trong Chợ Phan Thiết hoặc  là các hàng gánh .
 *20.Trứng vịt lộn:* 
Tất nhiên ở nơi đâu, tỉnh thành nào  cũng có bán trứng vịt lộn , nhưng ở Phan Thiết món trứng này lại có một  sự khác biệt trong cách ăn .
Địa chỉ :Bạn có thể thưởng thức món ăn này ở các hàng quán dọc lề đường ở Phan Thiết vào mỗi buổi tối.


*21. Bánh bò Phan Thiết: 
*Nhắc đến bánh bò thì ai cũng  biết  mùi vị của món ăn này thế nào rồi! Nhưng riêng với bánh bò ở Phan  Thiết thì có hình dáng và màu sắc khác khác tý .Địa chỉ : Bánh được bán  rất nhiều ở chợ Phan Thiết và chợ Phường.


*
22. Xôi vò bánh chiên*: 
Nhắc đến xôi vò thì đâu đâu cũng có món này , nhưng nếu ăn chung với bánh chiên thì chắc chỉ có ở Phan Thiết.


 _Địa chỉ :_
- Cô bán xôi ở ga xe lửa khúc Cao Thắng và Lê Hồng Phong.
- Bán ở chợ Phương, có mấy bác xôi ngay đầu đường hẻm băng qua đường Thủ Khoa Huân.

*23. Khoai lang hầm: 
*Là một món ăn rất dân dã giống như  các món xôi khác. Khoai lang hầm là món ăn gắn liền với nhiều kỷ niệm  tuổi thơ của biết bao người dân Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận.

Địa chỉ : Khoai lang hầm thường được bán vào mỗi buổi sáng.
- Gần ga xe lửa , khúc Cao Thắng và Lê Hồng Phong có cô bán xôi và khoai lang hầm vào buổi sáng.
- Chợ Phường , bán vào buổi sáng phía trước cái đường hẻm băng qua đường Thủ Khoa Huân.

*24. Chả nướng:* 
Có thể nói rằng đây là món ăn chơi rất  đơn giản từ cách làm cho tới cách ăn. Tuy đơn giản như vậy nhưng vị ngon  và hương vị của nó thì sẽ làm bạn phải ngạc nhiêu khi thưởng thức món  này đó nha.



Địa chỉ : Món ăn này thường được bán vào buổi chiều tối
- Chổ bán: ngã tư Trần Hưng Đạo và Thủ Khoa Huân (Gần cafe Mận Gai)
- Chổ bán: đầu đường Võ Hữu, và quán khác nữa......

*25. Chả lụi* :
 Món ăn này cũng khá giống với món Nem chả  lụi. Đây cũng là một món ăn vặt mà rất nhiều người Phan Thiết ưu  thích.Địa chỉ : Nằm trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo , ngay cổng sau của trường  Phan Bội Châu. gần công ty Rạng Đông. Quán bán vào tầm 4 giờ chiều.




*26. Nem chả nướng:* 
Nem chả nướng , một món ăn rất được nhiều người Phan Thiết biết đến và ưa thích

Địa chỉ : Món ăn này thường được bán vào chiều tối.
- Quán nem chả gần trường trung học Phan Thiết ( chỉ bán vào buổi tối)
- Nem chả Thu Trang - Đường Trần Hưng Đạo




*27. Cơm gà Phan Thiết:* 
Ở nơi đâu, địa phương nào cũng có món cơm gà. Nhưng ở Phan Thiết , cơm gà có vị ngon riêng của nó !

_Địa chỉ :_
- Các quán cơm gà ở đường Tuyên Quang
- Quán cơm gà trên đường lê Hồng Phong (Trước sân banh trường Phan Bội Châu)



*28. Các món Dông* :
 Dông là 1 món ăn đặc sản rất nỗi  tiếng ở Phan Thiết - Mũi Né và được chế biến ra thành nhiều  món ăn  khoái khẩu khác nhau và được rất nhiều du khách sành ăn biết đến.Bạn có  thể thưởng thức món ăn này tại Việt Nam Home Restaurant . Đây là 1 quán  ăn rất nổi tiếng tại khu Phố Tây Nguyễn Đình Chiểu và được rất nhiều  thực khách trong nước lẩn nước ngoài biết đến.Và tôi cũng đã trãi nghiệm  thưởng thức thực tế các món ăn tại đây, chắc chắc rằng bạn sẽ thấy ngạc  nhiên với Menu và giá cả phục vụ tại quán ăn này.

Địa chỉ : Việt Nam Home Restaurant
125AB Nguyen Dinh Chieu, Phan Thiet, Vietnam




*29. Cá lóc chiên xù cuốn bánh tráng :* 
Là một món ăn đặc  sản rất nổi tiếng ở Bình Thuận, không những ngon , hấp dẫn mà còn rất  rẻ nữa. Nếu bạn đã đến Phan Thiết - Mũi Né rồi mà chưa thưởng thức món  ăn này thì thật là đáng tiếc. Địa chỉ : Quán cá lóc chiên xù A- H. Đường  Nguyễn Đình Chiễu - Hàm Tiến - Mũi Né.






Để thưởng thức món ăn tại địa điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------


## dung89

nhìn mà thèm quá thôi

----------

